# David Dickson on ecclesiastical senates



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 17, 2020)

... When he refers to the Prophets, the judging of the Spirit, or the Doctrine which the Prophet utters by the Spirit, he does not exclude Spiritual men, _i. e._ the other Governors of the Church, who were skilful in spiritual knowledge and judgment, such as all ought to be in an Ecclesiastical Senate: For he commands these, _vers._ 37. together with the Prophets, or Ministers of the Word, that according to their Ecclesiastical authority, they acknowledge and defend their doctrine in the Church, that according thereunto they would judge and determine concerning those that were disorderly. ...

For more, see David Dickson on ecclesiastical senates.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

